# Contains nuts



## Riveritos

Hello,
Could anybody tell me which of the following phrases is the correct translation of the warning _contains nuts_? I found both when I google them.
1. Sisältää pähkinät
2. Sisältää pähkinää

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

"Sisältää pähkinää" is correct.


----------



## akana

Would "sisältää pähkinöitä" sound natural?


----------



## Hakro

"Sisältää pähkinöitä" sounds very natural, even more natural than "sisältää pähkinää", but it gives the idea that there are whole nuts. "Sisältää pähkinää" means that there can be either whole or crushed nuts or both.


----------

